# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  روز برنامه نویس

## alireza264

*روز برنامه نویس*  							روز ۲۵۶ام هر سال (معادل عدد ۱۰۰در مبنای شانزده) به عنوان روز  برنامه نویس  نام گرفته است. عدد ۲۵۶بالاترین عدد دودویی در بین ۳۶۵ روز  سال است که  ارزش ویژه ای بین برنامه نویسان دارد.
برای اولین بار در سال ۲۰۰۲، کارمندان یک شرکت کامپیوتری در روسیه بودند که   امضاهایی را جهت به رسمیت شناختن روزی با عنوان روز برنامه‌نویس جمع‌آوری   کردند. در سال ۲۰۰۹ رئیس جمهور وقت روسیه، این روز را به عنوان روز   برنامه‌نویس نام‌گذاری کرد و پس از آن کشورهای دیگر از جمله بریتانیا و   ایالات متحده آمریکا این روز را به عنوان روز برنامه‌نویس پاس میدارند.
ممکن است ما عضو تیم یا شرکتی باشیم که به توسعه نرم‌افزار می پردازد، یک   آزادکار و یا یک دانشجو باشیم، اینروز متعلق به همه ماست. ما به کمک هم ۱۰   آذرماه -یعنی ۲۵۶امین روز سال شمسی- را به عنوان روز برنامه نویس جشن   میگیریم و آن را در تقویم ملی کشورمان ثبت می‌کنیم. 
برای ثبت به آدرس زیر برید
http://www.programmerday.ir/

----------

